# Please advice on changing pc from AMD to Intel



## AkhilStyle (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, 

At the moment I have a PC - AMD 1700+, which I would like to make into an Intel, as I think that Intel have fast CPUs available. 

Now, basically I need to buy the new: motherboard (Intel), CPU (Intel), RAM, new PSU (is 300W enough?), and finally the RAM. 

Now how do I go about the swap? Do I just disable all the current onboard chipset stuff (i.e. sound and graphics (which is on the chipset itself?)), and then takle the old motherboard etc, and CPU out, and just replace it with my new one? And XP will the recognise the new hardware and install it? 

Or is there more to it than that? 

Please advice me on this move 

Thanks 

Akhil


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Welcome to TSF AkhilStyle................:winkgrin: 

Hardware wise it's relatively simple just swapping out the parts. As far as just hooking everything up and expecting it to work will be the major issue. More than likely you will need to wipe the hard drive and do a clean install of the OS. Also you more than likely need to activate the OS with Microsoft again due to the major hardware change.


----------



## AkhilStyle (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the help,

although I am dreading the thought of formatting, because I have soooooooo many downloads, i.e. Windows Update, and NAV Definations etc......

Can't I do this any other way? I don't see why I actually need to formatt?

Please advice me

Thanks for feedback


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's possible to try to move the system to the new MB, but you're inviting all sorts of odd-ball problems in the process. If you have time to burn, try moving it and see if it's satisfactory. Just be advised that you will probably end up doing a clean install. Personally, I'd keep the old system functional until I got the new one 100% running.


----------



## AkhilStyle (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey mate,

first of all thanks for the help, much appriciated. What kind of problems could I run into?

Basically I am saying is there any other way to install the new motherboard and processor without formatting of fresh installing.

Thanks for you time


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you switch motherboards without doing a clean windows installation, it could choke when it tries to load up its old drivers. It might not even be able to boot into windows. What you could do is buy a second hard drive and install Windows onto that and then move all your stuff over (after adjusting the jumper settings if needed).


----------



## AkhilStyle (Jul 31, 2003)

Hmm.......

So the best thing is to backup all my stuff and to formatt by pc, then install the motherboards and CPU and THEN reinstall windows XP?

Thanks


----------



## AkhilStyle (Jul 31, 2003)

Is tehre anyway to disable the old drivers? Could this make it work, as I am dreding a clean install

If I formatt my PC etc, will I loose all my drivers, for other things I have put into my PC (i.e. my grpahics card, TV Tuner etc?)

Thanks


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you want to use a new hard drive, you'll want to take the old hard drive out, install the new motherboard and install windows onto the new hard drive. You should then put your old hard drive back in and make sure it's jumpered as slave if you're putting it on the same IDE cable as your new one. 

I'm not sure if there is any safe way to install a new motherboard without doing a fresh installation, but any time you do a large upgrade like a new motherboard you really should do a clean install.

and you would have to reinstall your drivers if you format your hard drive.


----------



## AkhilStyle (Jul 31, 2003)

Ok thanks for the help.

One of my mates, was saying something about changing the motherboard by doing an 'upgrade' or 'repair install'

What are these, we were in the pub yesturday, so I can't quite remember 

Please help

Thanks


----------



## AkhilStyle (Jul 31, 2003)

Is a repair install where it just reinstalls over the old windows, so all your files, apps etc are still there?

If so can't I put the new motherboard in etc, and then run this if there is a problem, and then windows will reinstall and fix all the problems, because XP will recognise the new motherboard etc during installation?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have moved W2K from older hardware to newer hardware successfully. However, it's basically a crap-shoot. You want to uninstall any devices you possibly can before the move, and then have the drivers ready when you boot on the new system.

I like the idea of just installing from scratch, it's much more likely to yield a satisfactory result.


----------



## soundarcs (Feb 17, 2011)

i am currently using an AMD semipron processor and it is not currently working well . so i am planning to switch to Intel. I am using a 1 GB RAM . 
will the RAM and the hard disks be compactable after switching to Intel or should i change the RAM and the hard disks also ... 
Kindly reply me soon...


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I recently upgraded my PC from an ASUS LGA775 Socket Motherboard to a Gigabyte LGA1156 Motherboard and after about a day I decided to format and re-install Windows XP as the PC seemed to be severely bogged down, ie. extra slow. Re-install would be better. I know it's a pain.


----------

